# Lastest Franco-Flemish lignage of composers from early 17 century are cream supreme!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Primo Lambert de Sayve: I got Capella Flamenca ensemble effort, quite remarquable, distinct award I GIVE IT A DECENT 10/10 A+.

Then there offering of Coeurs de Chambre de Namur on Ricercare, I find it exquisite give's a 10/10 only, fair enough I think.

Secondo laurels of glory goes to Gery de Gersem a very interesting composer we know so little, beside Erik Van Nevel triumph!

Are there more early 17th-century instrumentist or vocal prodigy, obscure I don't know, please???

I mind blowing, by arte Della vox Musicum, done ala sauce Franco-Flemish of the fifth generation.Your pal if the case salute you all, followers, wanderers, goodwill thinkers, fanboys, groupies, audiophile acrosse the globe from east to west, let the sunshine in good luck, take care of ya okay, salute!!


----------



## ECraigR (Jun 25, 2019)

I’m not familiar with composers in this area, so thanks for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

ECraigR said:


> I'm not familiar with composers in this area, so thanks for bringing it to my attention!


Thanks, buddy, don't Forget, I have almost forgotten a key composer of 17th-century name Carolus Luython aka Charles Luython. I'm happy to see I had inspired you asfar as guiding you toward Ocean of Polyphony of Franco-Flemish of Fifth-generation, thee latest. My regards sir! :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Primo Lambert de Sayve: I got Capella Flamenca ensemble effort, quite remarquable, distinct award I GIVE IT A DECENT 10/10 A+.
> 
> Then there offering of Coeurs de Chambre de Namur on Ricercare, I find it exquisite give's a 10/10 only, fair enough I think.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to check this out


----------

